

Klarna, an Online Payment System Popular in Europe, Eyes Global Expansion - chillax
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/25/technology/klarna-an-online-payment-system-popular-in-europe-eyes-global-expansion.html

======
techlad84
First serious potential challenger to Paypal by the looks of things.
Definitely one to watch! Thanks for posting

